# Product tester for 2014 Hydroshock string suppressor fits hoyt prime and creed bows.



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

Looking for a product tester for a new 2014 Hydroshock string suppressor. Please pm me and I will choose one person thanks


----------



## elkbow69 (May 7, 2010)

Im your huckleberry! PM sent


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

ok sent out the hoyt model for review. Now I need an prime impact or defy for testing.


----------



## wolbear (Oct 28, 2005)

Sent you a PM


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

does anyone know the size rod that bowtech uses on their new bows suppressor rod that is. is it 5/16 or 3/8


----------



## dbowhunterman (Feb 11, 2007)

Is 3/8


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

The hoyt, prime and creed version. Hydroshock hydraulic string suppressor


----------



## mr_matty (Jun 18, 2009)

Do you need any other testers??


----------



## KineticX (Feb 23, 2010)

I already have enough guys thanks


----------



## ebroughton (Jan 17, 2008)

Have you sent my Prime hydroshock to test yet? Last I heard from you you were tweaking it some. I sent you a pm the other day but didn't hear back. Thanks.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

More info about how it works,guessing hydrolic fluid moving stop to slow the string down not just a stop?


----------



## WadeRolandJames (Aug 26, 2012)

I still haven't received mine yet either... not really interested anymore, seeing that its been a month since the last reply'd message.....must not be hurting for product testers lol (not being a jerk)


----------



## ebroughton (Jan 17, 2008)

WadeRolandJames said:


> I still haven't received mine yet either... not really interested anymore, seeing that its been a month since the last reply'd message.....must not be hurting for product testers lol (not being a jerk)


Hi Wade, not sure what is going on. I talked to him 2 weeks ago and he said he was tweaking the prototype and would send it out that Saturday. Still haven't seen it. I am excited to test it out. I am a Physics teacher and have a lab setup for my students to test it out and do a review on it. I also have a coworker (music teacher) that has some high end microphones I am going to use to get some decibel tests. Hope he comes through with it.

By the way, I enjoyed your review of the Defy on youtube. It was one of the reasons I bought mine. Good luck this season.


----------

